# Monk's Bench



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

I have seen a few pictures of Monk's Benches online. My wife took one look and said, "That..... that's what I want." Okay, now I can probably work out the dimensions but it has the potential to get beyond my drafting ability pretty quickly. I have looked around for plans and have come up empty. Suggestions or assistance anyone?


----------

